

Amazon takes on Disney in DVD pricing fight - modfodder
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-amazon-disney-20140811-story.html

======
a3n
You know, I keep on thinking that Disney could just pull every one of their
products, physical and streaming, from Amazon (for being an unreliable and
hostile outlet), and turn Walmart into an Amazon competitor.

Other producers might follow.

